

Ask HN: Do you work remotely in IT? Care to fill in my 1-minute survey? - warren_s

As the title says, at the risk of greatly skewing the results, I'd love to get some feedback from anyone in the HN crowd who is a remote worker. You might work from home, a coffee shop, a co-working space, etc.<p>If you have a minute, would you mind dropping by here: http://bit.ly/gcFlDv and answering 3 or 4 simple questions? Any extra info you'd like to share beyond the required fields would be much appreciated.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
You appear to have taken me to a Google Docs something. If it were a web form
I might've given you 2 minutes. As it is, you're asking me a favour, making it
hard, and I don't have time.

If you want me to do a favour, you have to put in the time to make it easy for
me.

~~~
warren_s
It's a google docs webform. A few clicks, a submit, and you're done. Did you
actually wait for it to load before passing judgement?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Good question ...

I'm not always logged in to Google, so it requires me to do that. My elderly
web browser doesn't render stuff from Google well at the best of times, so I
have to go to my other machine to see if it's a form I even want to complete.

In short I followed the link, got the Google login screen, then decided it was
too much effort. Call me lazy if you will, but that's what happened, and I'm
reporting it so people can either ignore me as too lazy, or decide that there
is merit it making things easier for a wider range of people.

~~~
warren_s
I've tested the link on Chrome, Safari and Firefox under OS X while logged out
of google and in none of these cases was I asked for a password. Other people
have been able to successfully complete the form too. I'm not sure why this
has happened to you, and I'm sorry for wasting your time. :(

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I tried again, and this time I went straight to the form. Clearly something
odd about my setup.

And having said that, I wasn't going to complete it because I'm not "normal",
but I figure you can deal with the occasional outlier, so now I've completed
it. I've not put my email on it - an oversight - but I've used my HN name.

For reference, my immediately accessible browser when working and reading HN
"on the side" is Firefox 1.5.0.6. Ancient.

And I didn't waste my time. I spent very little time, and provided you
feedback. I don't resent the time I've spent. It's yours.

------
jamii
I would like to see a 'Not interested in reading or writing' choice.

Also, the 'other' choice is translated into what google assumes is my native
language based on my ip. Which is entertaining.

------
warren_s
clickable link: <http://bit.ly/gcFlDv>

